# Schneider ua controller changeover



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Whats an autochangeover?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Whats an autochangeover?


It's essentially the brains of an ATS that you use with your own separate motor operated circuit breakers as the switching devices. We don't see them much here in the US because they are not UL1008 listed, so they only get used where UL listing is not needed and typically only on large power breakers where motor operation is more common anyway. For us it usually cheaper and easier on the small stuff (this one only works on breakers up to 160A) to just go out and buy a UL1008 listed ATS than it is to "roll your own" and take a risk of getting red-tagged. But in Canada they apparently can be used more because people can more easily get one-off CSA inspections of equipment. 

Here in the US we call them ATCs, Automatic Transfer Controllers. I have only used the ones made by Woodward, the people who make engine generator governors and controls, it's probably the best one out there. Cutler Hammer makes a pretty good one too though, I've seen them working, just never installed one. I've never used the Schneider version, probably never will because in general, the manuals for Schneider stuff are all translated from French and seem to have an attitude that if you don't understand the French way of describing things, well then "scrieu yieu, meh oui?".


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Cest la vie. I prolly will never see ome


----------



## toklover (May 7, 2012)

they come prewired, so dont sweat about how to wire these, also they come with diagrams, we use them all the time.

Theres usually a phase failure contact going to your main breaker


----------



## Dollotron93 (Apr 7, 2012)

No probs thanks


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is one in a supermarket we did


----------

